# ok so im a happy camper



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I have two neighbors in my development who have GSD's both registered from great blood one is a black male and the other is a saddle female and they now have puppys,10 of them, yay....ill have more info next week about exact lines in case there is any interest for one on here.
but moral of the story is that the neighbor with the male came to my house tonight and told my wife to tell me that i could have his pick of the litter....
needless to say my wife is on the fence about another one so soon but her word were "I havent said no but i havent said yes yet either" to me thats a yes she just likes to make me sweat it out..
.:wild::laugh::happyboogie::groovy::doggieplayball::gsdhead::toasting:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

lol congrats. and good luck.


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

Glad you're homing one of them, I suppose.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

SchDDR said:


> Glad you're homing one of them, I suppose.


whats that mean im confused


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

The sad reality of BYB litters is that most end up in shelters.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

congratulations! Can hardly wait to see pictures of the new addition!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Have you talked with the owners about health testing, hips; and are the dogs of good temperament? You may be getting a "cheap" pup, but because this looks like an oops or not really good planned out litter, you are supporting a BYB. Better someone with GSD savvy knowledge takes a pup than one that just wants a guard dog to chain out or turns the pup over to a shelter after the cute puppy stage wears off....


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Would love to see the pedigree on the litter.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Isn't your pup only 5 or 6 months old?


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I do understand the concerns of BYB GSDs and what may come of them but to me this is no different than rescuing one from a shelter. although they are not "true" breeders and this was a mistake i can assure you that these people are genuine lovers of the breed and will take every step needed for these pups to UTD by the vet and have anything and every thing checked. these are not poeple who mated two dogs just to make a few bucks.....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

It was a mistake, but the male's owner gets pick of the litter?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I hope not...and hope that the pups can find great forever homes! If you could post the pedigrees on this thread that would be nice


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

I think maybe some of you are looking too deep into this yes it was a mistake and yes the owner of the male was offered the pick of the litter by the female owner not knowing if he would want it or not so the owner of the male said hey i know a guy (me) who may be interested in taking a dog and since they both know me they agreed that i should have the chance if i wanted one. I will post the pedigrees as i can get them if that helps. I am almost sorry that i posted this i was happy to be able to take a dog in that may never be given a chance because it wasnt born into a well known breeder who has astablished them self even though this dog could turn out to be just as good as any other dog out there.....kinda makes me feel like some people are looking at breeder names, yes i know all about the garantees that come with it, over any thing else. realy seems like when a kid is beat up in school because his clothes are from walmart and not a designer. but that is just my opinion


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't feel that way, just go into this with eyes open. And hope that all the pups are found great _forever_ homes...maybe you could help the process by suggesting contract information for the puppy buyers, maybe a 'puppy packet' with information about the developmental stages GSD pups go thru, nutrition, vaccination schedules, practicing NILIF and where they can go locally for_ good _training. 
Because in reality, the breeder will probably place them without screening the potential owners carefully.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

, the breeder will probably place them without screening the potential owners carefully.[/QUOTE]

I agree with every thing you say accept for this part I can garantee that these pups will not be thrown out on the street or to a pound. the owner of the female is a retired man who live by him self and always has. he has had GSD all his life and has memorialized the ones who have passed throught his house. he will put the time and effort into placing each and every one of these pups into a forever home no matter what it takes. best way to discribe him is the old war vet that every one knows who seems like the most myserable person in the world till you get to know him and his one true love.... for him its the GSD. I myself am former military and look up to him


----------



## SchDDR (Dec 29, 2010)

GeorgiaJason said:


> I agree with every thing you say accept for this part I can garantee that these pups will not be thrown out on the street or to a pound.


You would be the first person in recorded history to be able to make that guarantee. Even breeders who make buyers sign "return" contracts, rescues that have similar contracts, etc, cannot make this claim.

While you can feel certain that the owners of the sire and dam won't themselves throw the puppies on the street or into a shelter, you cannot say what will happen three years from now when one of the people who takes a puppy, has to move into a no-dog apartment for his new job, for example.

As I said initially, I'm glad you're giving this pup a home. I just wish it wasn't needed in the first place.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

agreed and after rereading what you were trying to say i do agree that i can not garantee that one will never wind up in a devistating situation. I also agree that i too wish this situation never came about but i will do what ever it takes to give them the best chance possible maybe thats a better way to put it


----------



## Larien (Sep 26, 2010)

How do you know these dogs have a great pedigree? Have you seen it? Are they OFA certified, are hips/elbows checked? Is this another one of those, "Oh I like my dog, he's pretty, I should breed him with this other person's pretty dog" situations? I'm glad one of them will be alright, I just hope the rest will... *sigh*


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

GeorgiaJason said:


> I think maybe some of you are looking too deep into this yes it was a mistake and yes the owner of the male was offered the pick of the litter by the female owner not knowing if he would want it or not so the owner of the male said hey i know a guy (me) who may be interested in taking a dog and since they both know me they agreed that i should have the chance if i wanted one. I will post the pedigrees as i can get them if that helps. I am almost sorry that i posted this i was happy to be able to take a dog in that may never be given a chance because it wasnt born into a well known breeder who has astablished them self even though this dog could turn out to be just as good as any other dog out there.....kinda makes me feel like some people are looking at breeder names, yes i know all about the garantees that come with it, over any thing else. realy seems like when a kid is beat up in school because his clothes are from walmart and not a designer. but that is just my opinion


This is why I've chosen to not post very often here unless it's something I know I won't get judged for. BYBs will always be around and what we can do to make a difference is get as many of them into good homes through rescues and making sure they get spayed or neutered to make sure more puppies aren't created, and make sure people are as educated as possible, all the while knowing, in the end people are going to do what they want with their dogs. Supporting the ones that adopt them and take on the responsibility to be the best owners they can is what is important at this point. I got my dog from a BYB with NO hesitation because I knew I would at least give that one dog a good home. Stop jumping peoples asses because they "supported" a BYB. Instead look at it as them doing a good thing and making sure that one dog, will never end up in a shelter.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad that you are giving a new puppy a forever and loving home.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BellaBaloo said:


> Stop jumping peoples asses because they "supported" a BYB. .


I won't bash people for what they already did, but I'll try with everything I have to keep them from doing it. I've just seen too many good dogs die that never should have been born, and if one person can be educated enough to stop supporting the people producing these dogs, then that's good enough for me. 

If GeorgiaJason is getting this pup for free because the owners know he'll give the puppy a great home, then more power to them. Hopefully this litter will cost the irresponsible "breeders" a little heartache and a lot of money so they'll think twice about doing the "oops" thing again.


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

Emoore said:


> I won't bash people for what they already did, but I'll try with everything I have to keep them from doing it. I've just seen too many good dogs die that never should have been born, and if one person can be educated enough to stop supporting the people producing these dogs, then that's good enough for me.
> 
> If GeorgiaJason is getting this pup for free because the owners know he'll give the puppy a great home, then more power to them. Hopefully this litter will cost the irresponsible "breeders" a little heartache and a lot of money so they'll think twice about doing the "oops" thing again.


I agree that they should be educated and be encouraged to not breed their dogs, thats a great message, and im not directing my opinion at any one person here by any means, but in the last month or so I've probably seen 10 threads of people just looking for encouragement and or advice about their choice and instead getting lectured.


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

larien as for the as for the my dog is cute you dog is cute lets breed thats not what happened this was by no means planned. as for the lines no i havent held in my hand the wrap sheets to be able to read exactly and im sorry for stating such without having exact info on hand when i stated it. but i will without offending the owners ask to see it im just going off of what i know from conversations with them and being that they are not "true" breeders i never had the need to see it.

one thing i dont understand is how when a post comes about that a GSD is getting ready to be put down i read post all day long of people pleading for some one to come to the rescue of these dogs but when I put it out there that a litter of "*******" pups are born its a totally different story im just baffled. I never intentialy tried to pass these dogs off as any thing that they are not.

so not to beat a dead horse these puppys are here and they need good homes so i am just trying to do what i can to help 

again im sorry lets say it this way.....
I have two neighbors each who have GDS's the dogs mated not planned and now there is a litter of pups if any one is interested in giving these pups a chance at having a loving home let me know. I dont know anything other than what was told to me as i am not the owner of the dogs but im sure it will all be sorted out when the pups get their paperwork. but i do know that the adult GSD's are very well cared for and are UTD with the vet


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

Bella thank you


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

GeorgiaJason said:


> Bella thank you


You are very welcome and I hope I will see another thread soon...with pics


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

im out of town this week but i will def be going to see the little guys this weekend and i will be sure to take pics because BYB or not a picture of a puppy is always cute


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GeorgiaJason said:


> so not to beat a dead horse these puppys are here and they need good homes so i am just trying to do what i can to help


I agree with you 100%, so long as nobody is making $$$ off the deal. That's what people mean by "supporting" backyard breeders. 

And I do admit that I'm skeptical that this litter was as accidental as they're leading you to believe. Kinda weird with as many dogs as there probably are in your neighborhood, two purebred, registered GSDs just so happened to get together. None of the other male dogs in the neighborhood were able to accidentally get to the female, just another purebred Shepherd.


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

GeorgiaJason said:


> im out of town this week but i will def be going to see the little guys this weekend and i will be sure to take pics because BYB or not a picture of a puppy is always cute


Definitely AGREE!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh look, the lynch mob came to play, what a shock! _NOT!_

GeorgiaJason, congrats on a pup! We all love our pets no matter how we obtain them! I'm excited for you to get a puppy. Jealous too, they melt our hearts the way only puppies can. I'm sure this pup will have a forever home in your house and will be loved and spoiled!!

YAY FOR YOUR PUPPY!!!


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

emoore you could be correct but i can only go off of what i know and my experiences / relationship with the owners. so all i know is that the three of us get our dogs toether every weekend and play should the two have been seperated yes could this have been prevented yes but do i believe it was an accident absolutly


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

BellaBaloo said:


> Definitely AGREE!


Absolutely.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh look, the lynch mob came to play, what a shock! _NOT!_


Since when is it bad to encourage people NOT to support people who ruin the breed? Are we supposed to close our eyes and encourage it? 

Let the OP make an educated decision.


----------



## BellaBaloo (Dec 28, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh look, the lynch mob came to play, what a shock! _NOT!_!


Hah, fits well.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Maybe just a small cudgel mob.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Emoore, hahahahaha!!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Some people use the term "educated" some people prefer the term "attacked". I'm just saying... we all have our own views, and I'm leaning towards the attacked part.... Even the OP stresses that to a degree....


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I do not see one post where the OP was attacked.

No not everyone was jumping for joy but that does not equal attacked.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Okay Sagelfn.....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

WarrantsWifey, 
I have two dogs from BYB's or poorly bred(call it what you will, one "breeder" doesn't think she is a BYB but won't go on any messageboards because she knows she will be judged by her practices),...my rescue has structure, tooth misalignment and is of fairly good temperament, but everything about her conformation is a nightmare. 
I doubt the breeder of her was in it for bettering the breed or breeding to standard.
The other suffers from allergies, chronic ear infections and has temperament problems. Both of these dogs would have been dumped at a shelter if they ended up with a home that wasn't willing to put time into training and vetting to manage them.

How many BYB pups do end up in shelters? Too many to count.
So if you feel we are constantly "attacking" the BYB's then feel that way.
I didn't attack the OP in my posts, instead I will try to help educate the potential owners.
But I will not support the BYB's by saving a puppy=purchasing one from them!
If you want to save a GSD, go to the shelter and get one that is on death row.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One other thing, when new people come on and read these threads, they may also make the mistake of supporting a BYB(because everyone posting was _so_ supportive of the OP getting a cute puppy from a BYB)...the best we can do is educate and discourage them from buying a potential problem.
This thread has several points about doing your research before buying:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/general-information/150178-all-first-time-gsd-owners-long.html


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh look, the lynch mob came to play, what a shock! _NOT!_
> 
> GeorgiaJason, congrats on a pup! We all love our pets no matter how we obtain them! I'm excited for you to get a puppy. Jealous too, they melt our hearts the way only puppies can. I'm sure this pup will have a forever home in your house and will be loved and spoiled!!
> 
> YAY FOR YOUR PUPPY!!!


I second this! Congratz on the new puppy and I'm glad they trust in you to give the puppy a great home. They see that you must be a great person/ dog owner.  Please keep us up dated and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Buying a puppy from a BYB will cause them to produce more puppies. If they are not making money, then they will not produce more dogs.

If you want a cheap BYB dog, go to the shelter and save one.

You're not saving a puppy by getting it from a BYB, you're giving the BYB more reason to keep producing puppies.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

LaRen616 said:


> Buying a puppy from a BYB will cause them to produce more puppies. If they are not making money, then they will not produce more dogs.
> 
> If you want a cheap BYB dog, go to the shelter and save one.
> 
> You're not saving a puppy by getting it from a BYB, you're giving the BYB more reason to keep producing puppies.


Logic. :wub:

I would like to challenge anyone who still buys from a puppy producer after reading this and understanding it, to volunteer with rescue for one year. 

Let us know if you'd like names of rescues in your area, I am more than happy to help find those and link you.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh jeez, everybody on their freaking High Horse, what he said is what he knows, the litter was a MISTAKE. Lord FORBID he gets a puppy that is a mistake, if this dog were from a PB GSD and a LAB, nobody would GIVE two sh!ts. 

No matter WHAT you guys "inform" him of of BYB's or WHATEVER your going to preach or shove down his throat, it doesn't change the situation. 

But, everybody must lie when they say that a litter was a mistake..... No way in **** mistakes like 'that' happen.... right???


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh jeez, everybody on their freaking High Horse, what he said is what he knows, the litter was a MISTAKE. Lord FORBID he gets a puppy that is a mistake, if this dog were from a PB GSD and a LAB, nobody would GIVE two sh!ts.


Yeah, because they wouldn't be making _money_ off their "mistake." If I hear that this breeder is placing their pups through a responsible rescue, or is charging a small fee-- just enough to break even or lose a few bucks-- then I'll agree that yes, this probably was a mistake and these people are not bybs. I have no problem with the OP giving a puppy from this litter a fabulous home so long as nobody is financially supporting their decision to have the litter.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Did I miss a part where he was paying for the pup? Sorry, just woke up and missed a few posts....


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Nope, he's getting the one that was supposed to go to the stud owner. I'm talking about the other 9.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh, so with that being the case, is he or is he not supporting (IF it is) a BYB?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Oh, so with that being the case, is he or is he not supporting (IF it is) a BYB?


He's not. Ivw already said my problem is not with Georgia, my problem is with the breeder. At least I think I said that. I'm on my phone. 

Although he may want to reconsifer his timing since he has a 5 or 6 month old pup at home. I know I couldn't raise 2 of them so close in age.


----------



## lizzyjo (Jan 6, 2011)

*happy new pup*

First of all ...congratulations on giving one of the pups a good home. I pray that the others find a new home. What ever sex you take make sure you spay/neuter it so you will never face this in your dogs life time. Could you and the owners of the other dogs start a spauter fund for the pups. maybe contact a low cost clinic for a donation of certificates for neuter/spay helped by your donations....perhaps make the adopters sign a contract to speuter them....I bet as dedicated the (old soldier) iis to the breed he would help....just a thought


----------



## 2CrazyDogs (Jan 19, 2011)

Congrats on the new puppies. Hope your wife agrees but having two babies that close is going to be an adventure .


----------



## GeorgiaJason (Jan 16, 2011)

as for the price of the pups..... I have been told by the female owner " the only money i am looking for is to cover any vet related bills that i aquire to insure that these pups are of good health" now again this is what i have been told not what i know as fact...all he wants is to make sure that these dogs are safe and healthy he does not need the money nor want it he just wants the expences to be covered.

As i et the information i will post it. Like it or hate it its your opinion and I personaly just want to see them healthy and happy


----------

